# Im new here and i have a very low TSH level



## miamidave1 (Mar 8, 2012)

i have a TSH of 0.038 *range* 0.340-5.600* Low*

My T4 level is 1.49* range* 0.58-1.64* normal*(so far)

My T3 level is 6.4* range* 2.5-3.9* HIGH* real high

I have a appointment set for the 28th to see an endocrinologist. i will hopefully find more out then. 
Am i in any danger? What does this mean when t3 is high snf TSH is low? 
please help!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

miamidave1 said:


> i have a TSH of 0.038 *range* 0.340-5.600* Low*
> 
> My T4 level is 1.49* range* 0.58-1.64* normal*(so far)
> 
> ...


I'll tell you; I think you are hyper. The caveat here is that you got the Total 3 test and that is comprised of Total 3, Free T3 and rT3 (reverse) hormone. So..................it is hard to tell how much is the unbound hormone (FREE T3) which is available for cellular uptake and which is your active hormone.

copy and paste
Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

If you are hyperthyroid or suspicion thereof; I strongly recommend RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) to find out the rate of uptake and to also check for cancerous nodules or other irregularities.

There are tests that would be good also.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------

